# s13 240sx vs z31 300zx n/a



## machine23 (Oct 3, 2007)

ive got my z31 300zx n/a, my buddy has his s13 240sx. i have a V6 and he has a L4. im thinking i should be able to smoke him with my 6. but im not sure. he has the short ram intake and free flowing exhaust. ive got stock intake and exhaust but i complimented my air cleaner box with a k&n filter. :loser:...hehe... anyway, when i go down to LA to hang out with him i want my car to be able to take his car like dream. what are some of the main mods i should do?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

bench racing is gay and i wont allow it but _if_ you guys were to make it to a track and race, the 240, if its still basically stock with a ka will be almost no competition.


----------



## bugass (Feb 27, 2008)

*racing!*

if your freind have that old truck engine in it then yes a z31 would definatly smoke it but if he was smart enough to swap an sr20det into you might a have a run for your money but if you want a good upgrade get some nice tires and extra light wheels then totally strip your car of everything that you dont need in it next exaust and intake is a must but it all depends on far your willing to go to spank him but the most important peice of the puzzle is the driver if you dont know your car you might be at a disadvantage and vise versa


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

Click on this link and then on Intake and Exaust. 
Get rid of the stack air box and Install a K&N cone filter. Part #1011

z31.com | Modifications

Intake & Exhaust: Ask anyone who knows, and they'll tell you that this is the first thing you should do. With a lower restriction intake and/or exhaust much less power is consumed in moving air around. Also, if you intend to do further engine modifications, then improved intake and exhaust are a must. These are also relatively cheap modifications and they replace things that are usually worn out anyway on a 20 year old car.


----------



## PlatinumKingpin (Mar 7, 2007)

*KA24DE > VG30E*

Looking at each car independently; the 240sx has a great advantage over the 300zx.
The 240SX:
Engine: KA24DE
Power: 155Hp
Torque: 160ft/lbs
Wet Weight: 2675lbs
Weight to Power Ratio: 17.26 lbs/Hp
The 300ZX:
Engine: VG30E
Power: 153Hp
Torque: 182ft/lbs
Wet Weight: 3161lbs
Weight to Power Ratio: 20.67 lbs/Hp

There are roughly 3.41lbs per horse power more on the 300ZX than the 240SX. The 240SX statistically would win a drag race not taking into account driver ability. A 240SX is at a even greater advantage over a 300ZX on a closed track due to its light weight and tight suspension, relatively speaking.

Information gathered from Wikipedia


----------

